# Genkernel initramfs for non genkernel kernel?

## tenspd137

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the appropriate place - please feel free to move this if necessary.  I was just wondering if genkernel can be used to create an initramfs for a working kernel I made without genkernel?  I am experimenting with ZFS, and I have everything in place in my current kernel except the initramfs.  Can I just make an initramfs using genkernel initramfs (options) that will work with my current kernel, or does my kernel also have to be generated by genkernel for the two to work together?

Thanks!

----------

## The Doctor

You can, however I would recommend using the no modules option as those can get messy. I recommend consulting the documentation for syntax. I keep a copy on hand in case my standard initramfs fails.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Unsupported Software to Kernel & Hardware as the topic is supported software.

- John

----------

## tenspd137

Ahh - thanks for pointing those out to me - the only question I have is about no modules - I am using ZFS - so I think I would at least have to include those modules, since they aren't part of the kernel due to licensing.  One thing I think I will try first is creating a new kernel (ready to move to 3.8.1) with genkernel, but configure it with menuconfig and have it build the initramfs.

Thanks!

----------

## gentoo_ram

You can use the genkernel initramfs with your own kernel.  I compile, configure, and install gentoo-sources by hand but use the genkernel initramfs.  It should be fine.

But keep in mind that if you need something special for the root filesystem (like the ZFS module, etc), then the genkernel initramfs probably won't work out of the box.

----------

## John R. Graham

See Adding additional modules to initramfs using genkernel.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## ryao

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> You can, however I would recommend using the no modules option as those can get messy. I recommend consulting the documentation for syntax. I keep a copy on hand in case my standard initramfs fails.

 

If something goes wrong when modules are included in the initramfs, please file a bug report.

With that said, I do not think --no-modules is appropriate here.

----------

